# Long 460 starter wiring



## KeithBarrier (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok guys,

My grandfather had taken all the wired off the starter except for the ground and the battery wire. He stopped using the switch about 2 weeks after he got the tractor and would just always short across the solenoid to start it. I would like to get the wiring all hooked back up on this tractor so that the lights, etc.. work. There are two wires that go to the starter, one has a larger metal ring connector and the other a smaller. I think the larger one goes on the same terminal as the cable going to the battery, but I have no idea about the smaller wire. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Keith


----------

